# I lost my best friend one year ago.



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pat*

PAT

What your wrote about Caesar and your life together and your sweet goodbye, is one of the MOST TOUCHING and BEAUTIFUL TRIBUTES I have ever read.

Caesar was so very special and he will love you forever for letting him go and I'm sure he is playing with my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have no words..... nothing can equal the love you put in that post. Bless you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That was beautiful....many tears flowing here.

Caesar was lucking to have someone who loved him so dearly.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow, I am crying right now! That tribute to your Caesar was beautiful and so heartfelt. I can feel the love, the saddness and sorrow through your words.

RIP Caesar and may you unite once again with your family.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That was such a beautiful tribute to your best friend....I am in tears. The love and special bond you have shine through. I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope all the special times you shared bring you comfort. 

RIP Caesar


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I read this and cried. So many of us have gone through this and know how hard it is on you. He sounds like a wonderful doggie.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

oh my, I am so sorry.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your tribute to your love, Caesar is beautiful! These milestone anniversaries are very difficult. I'm so sorry for your loss and pain, but all the love and memories that you shared will last forever...... until you meet again.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

That is so beautiful. You two had such a strong bond and I too am in tears. I know how hard it must have been to write that.
RIP Caesar


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute to your best friend. I know how hard anniversaries can be. RIP sweet boy.


----------

